# gnome 2.14  is out

## Ic3M4n

esatto! 3-4 giorni fa è stata rilasciata la versione testing di quello che diventerà il nuovo gnome 2.14 

logicamente è una release che deve essere ancora affinata, però sembrerebbe che oltre al preannuciato restyling del codice ci sia anche qualche differenza rispetto alle release precedenti. per esempio le gdesklets "dovrebbero" far parte di gnome e non distribuite a parte. (non che a noi possa cambiare qualcosa   :Wink: )

se poi qualcuno avesse altre info... beh si può accodare.

inoltre ho visto che su bugzilla se n'è accennato, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119872 e per chi fosse in trepidante attesa e volesse tirarsi un po' matto... l'overlay!

ricordo comunque a tutti voi che non essendo rilasciato ufficialmente all'interno del portage-tree attualmente questa release _NON_ è supportata dalla nostra distribuzione.

[edit] modificato il titolo[/edit]Last edited by Ic3M4n on Thu Mar 16, 2006 11:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unz

c'è qualche differenza tra questo overlay e quello di breakmygentoo? ... io sono allineato alla gnome beta di quest'ultimo

----------

## Ic3M4n

non saprei dirti. gli ebuild sono sul sito di un developer gentoo che di volta in volta si fa lo snapshot degli  aggiornamenti. non so chi mantenga quelli di breakmygentoo.

 *Bugzilla wrote:*   

> we already have an overlay up and running with the 2.13 stuff.
> 
> 2.12.3 comes out soon. 
> 
> (we will wait until 2.12.3 is stable before putting the 2.13 RC into portage)
> ...

 

personalmente mi fido dei dev gentoo, e come ribadito poco sopra "non so chi sia il mantainer di breakmygentoo". nel caso fosse un dev beh... non credo ci siano differenze.

----------

## matttions

Bhè cmq bmg non è malaccio come overlay ..

c'è un sacco di cose carine  :Smile: 

p.s.: Qualcuno lo ha messo su .. dico gnome 2.13.90 ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io proprio adesso ho avuto la bella sorpresa   :Wink: 

sono tornato dal lavoro ed aveva appena finito di compilare. adesso vediamo come va...

----------

## matttions

Mi sembra un pochino + veloce...

Il nautilus nn è ancora stabilissimo..

evolution fà un pò di casino con i contatti ed ha subito un restilyng leggero, ma secondo me efficace.

Infine nn riesco a prendere ragione con gstreamer ..

il bello che tutto funziona [dico l'audio]

ma nn riesco a far andare l'applet che controlla il volume, che esce in malo modo dicendo 

```

No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.

```

a voi come butta ?

----------

## unz

- con gstreamer l'applet non va neanche a me ... attendiamo fiduciosi.

 - l'applet delle previsioni del tempo funzia a voi?  a me si incarta sul ? e lì rimane

 - f-spot muore all'avvio da svariate versioni ... non ne vengo a capo

 - hal non mi monta all'avvio gli hd sul desktop, prima serviva retain-privileges, ora mi dice che il comando è deprecato ma non va lo stesso

----------

## Ic3M4n

io f-spot lo utilizzo perfettamente ormai da un po' di tempo. hal mi monta tutte le periferiche senza aver fatto nulla di strano. l'audio funziona correttamente però onestamente non ho provato a vedere il pannello ed adesso sono fuori casa, l'applet delle previsioni del tempo.... non la uso. al massimo provo quando rientro a casa.

----------

## matttions

sembra che finalmente le finestre nn vengano + in primo piano, ma rimangono sotto di uno..

mi spiego..

scrivo una mail con evo...

un mio amico arriva in gaim 

la finestra viene quasi "in primo piano" cioè rimane sotto evo.. così finisco la mail senza scrivere le su gaim ...

io ne sentivo il bisogno  :Smile: 

grande!!

+ usabile

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Infine nn riesco a prendere ragione con gstreamer .. 
> 
> il bello che tutto funziona [dico l'audio] 
> 
> ma nn riesco a far andare l'applet che controlla il volume, che esce in malo modo dicendo

 

a me funziona. l'unico problema che ho ora è con alcune icone, non riesco a visualizzarle e sto scorrendo un po' i permessi per vedere se trovo qualcosa che non va. 

un problema che ho notato io è che se provo a regolare l'ora dall'applet dell'orologio l'applicazione crasha. questo succede se lo faccio da utente. se lo avvio da una sessione di root va tutto bene.

----------

## unz

L'orologio è direttamente legato all'evolution-data-server, ricompilando l'applet dovrebbe risolversi

ps per le icone ho letto che alcune sono state rimosse dall'ultimo pacchetto gnome-icons ... gettando nel delirio svariati programmi ...

----------

## falko

Oggi è stata rilasciata la nuova gnome 2.14 ufficiale!!!

Quanto ci vorrà per essere inserita in portage?

Dalle loro dichiarazioni dovrebbe essere molto veloce sarà vero? (per utenti con vecchi pc sarebbe una vera e propria manna!)

Ciauz

----------

## Luca89

Ho guardato il sito ufficiale ma non c'è alcun annuncio, sei sicuro di quello che dici?

----------

## falko

Oops!!! mi sono sbagliato, scusatemi sono stato troppo frettoloso!

----------

## RexRocker

ehm scusate io sto provando l'overlay linkato da IceMan ma non mi trova libnotify. Nell'ebuild c'è ma sul mio sistema mi torna questo errore:

```

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-libs/libnotify-0.2.1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/libnotify-0.2.2 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-session-2.13.91" [ebuild])

```

Il che è strano perchè nell'overlay la libreria, anche se in versione 0.2.2 è presente  :Sad: 

qualche idea?

ciao

Rex

----------

## Luca89

Allora devi smascherarlo: 

```
echo "dev-libs/libnotify -*" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## RexRocker

fatto ma non è quello, è stata la prima cosa che ho provato ma dandomi masked by missing keywords ero quasi sicuro non funzionasse  :Sad: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## Luca89

Puoi provare a mettergliela tu la keyword allora.

----------

## ballero

Il 2.14 dev'essere fantastico.

http://www.gnome.org.nyud.net:8080/~davyd/gnome-2-14/

Quasi quasi tolgo kde e ripasso a gnome.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Credo che sará pieno di pregi e difetti come tutti i DE,, io spero facciano presto uno strumento di configurazione un po piu' usabile di gconf una cosa tipo xine per esempio... in base al livello di dettaglio mostri o meno certe opzioni invece che mettere tutto dentro alla rinfusa in gconf,, che poi per cercare certe cose si impazzisce. Cmq a quanto ho visto di novitá ce ne sono giusto per non far incavolare gli utenti il pregio di questa versione dovrebbe essere appunto la pulizia del codice. A quanto pare nel 2.16 vogliono correggere i bugs,, quindi per qualche succulenta novita' bisognerá aspettare l'anno prossimo.

----------

## Ic3M4n

no, non è del tutto vero. ci sono alcune cose carine che aspettavo da un po' di tempo.

tipo hanno separato nel menu riavvia e logout, in modo che uno non deve entrare nella finestra per decidere cosa fare.

hanno inserito la possibilità di agganciare le finestre ai bordi del desktop e tra finestra e finestra.

hanno modificato la gestione dele finestre all'apertura delle applicazioni. mentre carica posso continuare a lavorare e quella nuova si pone di un livello sotto rispetto a quella attiva.

ok, non sono cose importantissime, però ne sentivo la mancanza.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Bella idea quella del focus in secondo piano se cosi' si po' dire... in pratica adesso mentre sto scrivendo da qualche parte e mi si apre la finestra di gaim, d esempio, non perdo il focus sulla mia applicazione giusto?

----------

## Ic3M4n

esatto. in questo modo non corri il rischio di scrivere in chat quello che dovresti scrivere nell'altra applicazione

----------

## matttions

Infatti è una manna!!!

Ma funziona per tutte le finestre  :Smile: 

Grandioso ..

P.s.: Qualcuno ha il tool per la configurazione della rete funzionante in gentoo..

Ho letto che dorebbe essere supportato ma nn ho trovato nulla

----------

## Luca89

Deve essere interessante anche sabayon, ovvero il tool per gestire vari profili di utente in modo da avere per esempio un gruppo "users" con le medesime impostazioni del desktop. Sarebbe molto utile nei sistemi multi-utenza. Infatti la grafica predefinita di gnome è un po scarna e mi tocca aggiustarla a mano per ogni utente.

----------

## CarloJekko

finalmente è stato rilasciato... mo vediamo gli ebuild quando verranno messi  :Wink: 

http://www.gnome.org/start/2.14/

----------

## Cerberos86

per ora non vedo ancora niente... almeno sui gestori di pacchetti on-online (sento la mancanza della mia gentoo box)....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

http://packages.gentoo.org/ li da come hard masked (come di norma), ma ci sono.

----------

## CarloJekko

non fate il mio stesso errore : ho aggiornato solo alcuni pacchetti alla versione 2.14 (non sono hard masked sono solo instabili...) mo ho parti del 2.6.12 e parti del 2.6.14 ... Mo nn si avvia + gnome... vabbè poi vedo magari sincando domani se escono tutti... vi aggiorno ... ciao!!

----------

## Luca89

Credo che sia meglio aspettare almeno la tilde per evitare di avere troppi casini. Certo che le novità per gli amministratori sono molto importanti e allettanti. Comunque promette davvero bene, sto scaricando il loro livecd, vediamo come funziona.

----------

## matttions

ciao ragazzi...

io giro da parecchio con la beta sull'overlay.

Ora ho messo quelli nuovi senza problemi.

E' fatto molto bene.

Provatelo  :Smile: 

----------

## losco

 *matttions wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi...
> 
> io giro da parecchio con la beta sull'overlay.
> 
> Ora ho messo quelli nuovi senza problemi.
> ...

 

Che overlay? BMG?

----------

## matttions

L'overlay che ho utilizzato fino a ieri era il gnome-overlay

```
http://gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_Overlay_Listing
```

Ora è già nel portage ufficiale come hard-masked.

Quindi basta che aggiungi tutti i pacchetti ad hard-masked e dai 

```
emerge gnome -uvD
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## losco

 *matttions wrote:*   

> L'overlay che ho utilizzato fino a ieri era il gnome-overlay
> 
> ```
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_Overlay_Listing
> ```
> ...

 

grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Il pacchetto base gnome quando dovrebbe arrivare?

----------

## matttions

quello è sempre + lento rispetto al gnome totale.

Sinceramente non lo sò  :Smile: 

Puoi sempre tentare un diff tra il pacchetto di gnome 2.14 totale e quello light.

e poi, se funziona metterlo su bugzilla  :Smile: 

----------

## CarloJekko

io lo stò emergiando... ma ho avuto un pò di casini con hal-0.5.7 che non era in portage... ho pezzottato l'ebuild dello 0.5.5-r1 ... mo vediamo cosa crasherà...

----------

## matttions

ATTENZIONE !!! 

Sembra che non tutti i pacchetti di gnome 2.14 siano accessibili attravero il solo portage.

Per non avere problemi è necessario [ancora... non sò per quanto]

abilitare l'overlay di gnome experimental : estratto dal wiki

```
 Gnome Experimental Overlay

The experimental Gnome tree is available through SVN at: https://nemesis.fprintf.net/svn/gnome-experimental/.

In order to install the experimental tree on your machine, you need to perform the following steps:

# mkdir -p /usr/local/overlays 

# cd /usr/local/overlays

# svn co https://nemesis.fprintf.net/svn/gnome-experimental/

Edit /etc/make.conf and add /usr/local/overlays/gnome-experimental to PORTDIR_OVERLAY, i.e.:

File: /etc/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/overlays/gnome-experimental"

Updating overlay:

# svn up /usr/local/overlays/gnome-experimental

```

----------

## CarloJekko

EDIT 1: ho appena compilato nautilus .. ma non sarebbe dovuto uscire un compositing manager??

http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14/images/compositing-manager-large.png

----------

## matttions

Credo che dovresti guardare sotto metacity.

Cmq quella feature dovrebbe essere strettamente dipendente da AIXGL.

Ora come ora non sò come abilitarla  :Smile: 

----------

## CarloJekko

```
Integrating the compositing manager with Metacity allows for the strength of a combined window and compositing manager along with Metacity's good support for legacy and broken applications. The Metacity compositing manager requires the latest features of unstable X.org and requires the new texture-from-pixmap extension, as a result this feature is turned off by default.
```

non penso sia collegato ad aixgl o xgl... ma sto texture-from-pixmap... ma dove lo acchiappo??

Edit: hai ragione... è un modulo di aixgl... nooo io ho fatto tanto per avere questo supporto anche su metacity.... nooooooooooo

che pacco!!

----------

## matttions

bene bene .. sta cosa m'integra.

Sicuramente non è sulle Xgl.

Quello è un'altro server.

E' da abilitare l'stensione o su Xorg, o compilare metacity con il composity manager abilitato..

Allora inanzitutto il compositor viene disabilitato dall'ebuild.

Ora sto provando ad abilitarlo 

```
--enable-compositor
```

... compiling

----------

## CarloJekko

l'ho abilitato anche io... ecco il risultato :

```
checking for ALL... yes

checking for METACITY_MESSAGE... yes

checking for METACITY_WINDOW_DEMO... yes

pangoxft found

checking Startup notification library >= 0.7... yes

Building with libstartup-notification

checking Xcomposite >= 0.2... yes

CompositeExt support forced on

Building with CompositeExt

checking Xcursor... yes

Building with Xcursor

checking for METACITY... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.2.0 pango >= 1.2.0 gconf-2.0 >= 1.2.0 libstartup-notification-1.0 >= 0.7 xcomposite >= 0.2 xfixes xrender xdamage cm xcursor) were not met.

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

ronment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

```

dove si pigliano ???

----------

## matttions

sembra che per girare serva il cvs di xorg.

Ma nn è sicuro.

Credo che bisognerà apsettare un pochino..

oppure sbattersi forte  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

```
texture-from-pixmap
```

mi ricorda fortemente mesa cvs....

----------

## CarloJekko

secondo me facciamo prima ad aspettare che XGL sia stabile...   :Laughing: 

----------

## matttions

son due cose diverse.

XGL --> è preprrio un altro server grafico ... ci girano tutti i window manager, ma quello che ha + feature [bubo, finestre gommose ...] è compiz

Il composity manager abilitato su Metacity, dovrebbe invece appoggiarsi ad AIXGL, che è un' altro modo di ottenere la cosa.

Penso.

----------

## CarloJekko

il finale:  dobbiamo ancora aspettare molto per vedere stè benedette trasparenze su gnome !!

EDIT 1: ho appena riscontrato uno strano problema... la campanella del pc quando suona (l'avviso acustico) viene mandato anche una schermata nera che dura qualche decimo di secondo , ad esempio quando si preme tab per il completamento di un comando sulla shell di gnome-terminal o quando arriva della posta su thunderbird... non so se è chiaro...

ma come si toglie??

----------

## codadilupo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> il finale:  dobbiamo ancora aspettare molto per vedere stè benedette trasparenze su gnome !!
> 
> EDIT 1: ho appena riscontrato uno strano problema... la campanella del pc quando suona viene mandato anche una schermata nera che dura qualche decimo di secondo , ad esempio quando si preme tab per il completamento di un comando sulla shell di gnome-terminal o quando arriva della posta su thunderbird... non so se è chiaro...
> 
> ma come si toglie??

 

hai scelto l'opzione "visual bell". Togli quella e sei a posto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## CarloJekko

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   il finale:  dobbiamo ancora aspettare molto per vedere stè benedette trasparenze su gnome !!
> 
> EDIT 1: ho appena riscontrato uno strano problema... la campanella del pc quando suona viene mandato anche una schermata nera che dura qualche decimo di secondo , ad esempio quando si preme tab per il completamento di un comando sulla shell di gnome-terminal o quando arriva della posta su thunderbird... non so se è chiaro...
> 
> ma come si toglie?? 
> ...

 

e da dove la tolgo??

risolto dalle preferenza audio... grazie coda !!!

----------

## CarloJekko

Scusate ma ho riscontrato ancora un altro problema... 

non riesco a montare più con l'applet montadischi... và solo con root (ho hal 0.9.7) e questi sono i gruppi a cui appartengo

```
daemon disk wheel audio cdrom video games mysql cdrw apache usb users portage captive speech sharing mysqladmin haldaemon messagebus scanner vmware plugdev

```

----------

## codarin

Ciao Ragazzi,

ho appena emergiato Gnome 2.14 e mi sembra una gran upgrade!

Non so se sono momenti di perdizione ma mi sembra un bel po' piu' veloce e la desktop bar che fa ricerche di tutto da tutte le parti mi sembra una invenzione carinissima...

Voi avete le stesse impressioni o sono io che ho bevuto troppo?

Ciauz

I.

----------

## .:chrome:.

la versione 2.14 non introduce grandi novità per l'utente, si sono infatti dedicati alla pulitura del codice e alla scrittura di alcuni componenti di basso livello che dovrebbero permettere un discreto miglioramento in fatto di prestazioni, almeno stando a quanto riportato nelle release notes: 

http://www.gnome.org/start/2.14/notes/en/

in portage, però, non sarà presente ancora per un po': se noti troverai installati molti componenti con la versione 2.13, e vedrai nei prossimi giorni che la struttura dei pacchetti è ancora tutt'altro che stabile e completa

----------

## Onip

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430530.html

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

sinceramente le varie ebuild che ho s.maskato si chiamano gran parte 2.14.... 

comunque mi sembra un passo avanti rispetto al 2.12.... ero incuriosito perché  hanno cambiato il allocatore/deallocatore di memoria e volevo proprio vedere come questo si comportasse a livello di performance....

Mi sembra buono comunque.

----------

## Cazzantonio

ma cercare prima di postare??

Fatto il merge del thread di codarin

----------

## codarin

Qualcuno di voi ha usato qualche Compisition Manager sulla 2.14?

Stavo cercando (con assoluto insuccesso) compiz... ma non trovo nulla di attinente...

xcompmgr sulla Ati 9000 che ho e' stato sempre una delusione...

Doveva esserci qualcosa di nuovo su metacity ma oltre ad una chiave in gconf-editor non ho trovato nulla che dica o faccia qualcosa di carino...

Ciao

----------

## Luca89

 *codarin wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi ha usato qualche Compisition Manager sulla 2.14?
> 
> Stavo cercando (con assoluto insuccesso) compiz... ma non trovo nulla di attinente...
> 
> xcompmgr sulla Ati 9000 che ho e' stato sempre una delusione...
> ...

 

Il supporto al composite è stato introdotto con il nuovo metacity, gli ebuild di gentoo però lo disabilitano di default. Per questo non lo vedi.

----------

## federico

Riporto qui un pezzo di codice interessante estrapolato dal forum internazionale, serve ad automatizzare lo smascheramento dei pacchetti per gnome (o per altri software)

 *the-meller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I created a script just to unmask gnome, but its usefull for other applications.
> 
> If someone wants it (i call it: maskmerg):
> ...

 

----------

## federico

In aggiunta, siccome io posseggo gnome-light, mi sono fatto l'ebuild per il 2.14.0 (aggiornando quello del 2.12.0) e mi appresto a provarlo. Se a qualcuno interessasse e' questo:

```

14 Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/gnome-base/gnome-light/gnome-light-2.12.0.ebuild,v 1.4 2006/01/23 21:46:34 wolf31o2 Exp $

S=${WORKDIR}

DESCRIPTION="Meta package for the GNOME desktop, merge this package to install"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnome.org/"

LICENSE="as-is"

SLOT="2.0"

IUSE=""

# when unmasking for an arch

# double check none of the deps are still masked !

KEYWORDS="amd64 ppc sparc x86"

#  Note to developers:

#  This is a wrapper for the 'light' Gnome2 desktop,

#  This should only consist of the bare minimum of libs/apps needed

#  It is basicly the gnome-base/gnome without all extra apps

#  This is currently in it's test phase, if you feel like some dep

#  should be added or removed from this pack file a bug to

#  gnome@gentoo.org on bugs.gentoo.org

#   >=media-gfx/eog-2.14.0

RDEPEND="!gnome-base/gnome-core

   !gnome-base/gnome

   >=dev-libs/glib-2.10.1

   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.16

   >=dev-libs/atk-1.11.3

   >=x11-libs/pango-1.12.0

   >=gnome-base/orbit-2.14.0

   >=x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2

   >=x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.16

   >=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1

   >=gnome-base/control-center-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/eel-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/nautilus-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.14.0

   >=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.14.2

   >=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.14.0

   >=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.11.1

   >=x11-wm/metacity-2.14.1

   >=gnome-extra/yelp-2.14.0"

pkg_postinst () {

   einfo "note that to change windowmanager to metacity do: "

   einfo " export WINDOW_MANAGER=\"/usr/bin/metacity\""

   einfo "of course this works for all other window managers as well"

   einfo ""

   einfo "Use gnome-base/gnome for the full GNOME Desktop"

   einfo "as released by the GNOME team."

}

```

Federico[/code]

----------

## redmatrix

 *federico wrote:*   

> Riporto qui un pezzo di codice interessante estrapolato dal forum internazionale, serve ad automatizzare lo smascheramento dei pacchetti per gnome (o per altri software)...

 

Provato e funziona molto bene (almeno con gnome) grazie  :Wink: 

Il 2.14 sembra andare molto bene, si notano "accelerazioni" un po' ovunque, per il resto nulla di estremamente rilevante (fino ad ora).

----------

## CarloJekko

domanda... ho emerso gnome 2.14 ... ora però voglio l'X modulare ... mica devo ricompilare tutto gnome vero?? Credo di no.. L'X modulare è lo stesso che avevo prima... solo modularizzato no??

Altra cosa... secondo voi xgl come andra su gnome 2.14... c'è la possibilità che crashi ??

Da che avevo tutto ultra testato.. ora stò mettendo in 6 la mia gentoo  :Very Happy:  !! spero di non schiantarmi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## unz

gnome-2.14 con xgl e compiz ... funziona quasi tutto [il quasi è dovuto alla mancanza dei controlli sulle finestre "figlie" dei programmi, se non è stato inserito un bottone "chiudi" ... la finestra rimane là]

----------

## federico

 *matttions wrote:*   

> sembra che finalmente le finestre nn vengano + in primo piano, ma rimangono sotto di uno..
> 
> mi spiego..
> 
> scrivo una mail con evo...
> ...

 

Sto odiando questa cosa, se dalla shell lancio un programma questo mi appare in secondo piano rispetto alla finestra della shell, il che e' una scemenza perche' se lancio un programma e questo ha una finestra, magari io intendo anche utilizzarla immediatamente...

Non conoscete un modo per disabilitare la cosa?

Fede

----------

## SilverXXX

Forse è una domanda stupida ma... qualcuno sa quando arriveranno TUTTI i pacchetti di gnome in portage?

----------

## unz

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *matttions wrote:*   sembra che finalmente le finestre nn vengano + in primo piano, ma rimangono sotto di uno..
> 
> mi spiego..
> 
> scrivo una mail con evo...
> ...

 

quoto ... alla fine fa più danni che altro

----------

## matttions

 *unz wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *matttions wrote:*   sembra che finalmente le finestre nn vengano + in primo piano, ma rimangono sotto di uno..
> 
> mi spiego..
> 
> scrivo una mail con evo...
> ...

 

Secondo me no.

I programmi li lancio da menu...  :Smile:  ed anche da shell.

per ridare il focus un alt-tab ed il gioco è fatto..

Lo trovo una gran cosa.

Cmq magari è settabile come feature in qualche variabile su gconf.. chissà  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Ma per quale motivo per lanciare un programma devo prima lanciarlo e poi dargli il fuoco? Ha qualche logica questa cosa? Se intendo lanciare un programma, intendo dargli anche il fuoco a meno che si tratti di un demone, ma in quel caso non avra' interfaccia grafica. Il fatto che tu dici, torna comodo perche' cosi' gaim non ti prende il fuoco, e' solo perche' hai settato gaim con l'auto popup delle finestre probabilmente.

L'operazione primaria quando uno lancia un programma e' utilizzarlo, e quindi non capisco perche' il beaviour primario non sia quello di dargli il fuoco.

Andro' in cerca sul forum di gnome, secondo me e' piu' un baco che una feature.

----------

## matttions

Sinceramente non lo sò.

Per come la vedo io così mi trovo meglio.

Non ho gaim settato con l'auto pop up 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

io non ho gnome-2.14, ma questa nuova "feature" mi fa rabbrividire, speriamo la tolgano prima che diventi stabile. Troppo scomoda se non è attivabile\disattivabile. Bisognerebbe dare diverse priorità (= focus all'avvio o no) a diverse applicazioni. IMHO, naturalmente...

Byez

----------

## codadilupo

beh, voglio sperare che diano autofocus a cio' che viene esplicitamente lanciato, mentre lascino esplicitamente in secondo piano gl'automatismi vari (tipo gaim, avvisi etc..)

Coda

----------

## CarloJekko

se avete dei problemi con mplayer che vi và in crash wnck.apllet  e nautlus... è un bug.. si risolve aggiornando dev-libs/glib alla versione 2.10-r1

----------

## Luca89

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> beh, voglio sperare che diano autofocus a cio' che viene esplicitamente lanciato, mentre lascino esplicitamente in secondo piano gl'automatismi vari (tipo gaim, avvisi etc..)
> 
> Coda

 

Penso che è questo quello che vogliono fare i sviluppatori gnome.

----------

## unz

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> se avete dei problemi con mplayer che vi và in crash wnck.apllet  e nautlus... è un bug.. si risolve aggiornando dev-libs/glib alla versione 2.10-r1

 

davvero? mplayer non mi funziona più da un mese ...

```
unz@gUnz Desktop $ gmplayer

MPlayer dev-CVS-060302-15:36-3.4.4 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Sempron/Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred; Duron Applebred (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

91 audio & 206 video codecs

Linux RTC: errore di init in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied

Prova aggiungendo "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq"

agli script di avvio del sistema.

GTK Accessibility Module initialized

MPlayer interrotto dal segnale 11 nel modulo: unknown

- MPlayer � stato interrotto per un errore nell'uso della CPU/FPU/RAM.

  Ricompila MPlayer con --enable-debug e crea un backtrace ed un disassemblato

  con 'gdb'. Per dettagli DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.

- MPlayer � andato in crash. Questo non dovrebbe accadere.

  Pu� essere un errore nel codice di MPlayer _o_ nei tuoi driver _o_ nella tua

  versione di gcc. Se ritieni sia colpa di MPlayer, perfavore leggi

  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html e segui quelle istruzioni. Non possiamo

  aiutarti, e non lo faremo, se non ci dai queste informazioni quando segnali

  un possibile problema.

```

avevi questo problema?

----------

## CarloJekko

 *unz wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   se avete dei problemi con mplayer che vi và in crash wnck.apllet  e nautlus... è un bug.. si risolve aggiornando dev-libs/glib alla versione 2.10-r1 
> 
> davvero? mplayer non mi funziona più da un mese ...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No purtroppo... Il bug è diverso... si chiude inaspettatamente nautilus e le applet di gnome-panel .... Questo sarà un'altro problema... prova a ricompilarlo non sò.. oppure apri un altro 3ed  :Wink: 

Ciao !!!

----------

## shogun_panda

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma per quale motivo per lanciare un programma devo prima lanciarlo e poi dargli il fuoco? Ha qualche logica questa cosa? Se intendo lanciare un programma, intendo dargli anche il fuoco a meno che si tratti di un demone, ma in quel caso non avra' interfaccia grafica. Il fatto che tu dici, torna comodo perche' cosi' gaim non ti prende il fuoco, e' solo perche' hai settato gaim con l'auto popup delle finestre probabilmente.
> 
> L'operazione primaria quando uno lancia un programma e' utilizzarlo, e quindi non capisco perche' il beaviour primario non sia quello di dargli il fuoco.
> 
> Andro' in cerca sul forum di gnome, secondo me e' piu' un baco che una feature.

 

Sono d'accordo...

Ed in effetti se ne sono pentiti: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/release-team/2006-April/msg00019.html e http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326159

In attesa che la patch venga applicata nella release ufficiale, ho creato un ebuild che lo faccia da sè (in più si può scegliere se abilitare o meno il compositor):

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/metacity/metacity-2.14.2.ebuild,v 1.1 2006/04/12 17:03:05 compnerd Exp $

inherit eutils gnome2

DESCRIPTION="Gnome default windowmanager"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnome.org/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE="xinerama compositor"

# not parallel-safe; see bug #14405

MAKEOPTS="${MAKEOPTS} -j1"

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6

   >=x11-libs/pango-1.2

   >=gnome-base/gconf-2

   >=dev-libs/glib-2.6

   >=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.7

   !x11-misc/expocity"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   sys-devel/gettext

   >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.9

   >=dev-util/intltool-0.28"

USE_DESTDIR="1"

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog HACKING NEWS README *.txt doc/*.txt"

src_unpack(){

   gnome2_src_unpack

   

   #PATCH FOR FOCUS MODE

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/metacity-2.14.0-focus-new-windows.patch

}

pkg_setup() {

   # Compositor is too unreliable

   G2CONF="$(use_enable xinerama) $(use_enable compositor)"

}

pkg_postinst() {

   gnome2_pkg_postinst

   einfo "Metacity & Xorg X11 with composite enabled may cause unwanted"

   einfo "border effects"

}

```

La patch necessaria per l'ebuild può essere scaricata qui: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=61971

Io l'ho provato e funge...

Ciao a tutti!

----------

## Onip

Finalmente hanno tolto l'hard masking a gnome-2.14. Qualcuno lo ha già provato? come va? come va? come va?

----------

## federico

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Finalmente hanno tolto l'hard masking a gnome-2.14. Qualcuno lo ha già provato? come va? come va? come va?

 

Uguale a quando c'era il masking?  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La patch necessaria per l'ebuild può essere scaricata qui: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=61971
> 
> Io l'ho provato e funge...
> ...

 

Ciao, su quale metacity si applica il tutto?

Io ho provato con l'ultimo ma non riesco...

Come hai chiamato l'ebuild?

```

altair metacity # emerge metacity -u Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-wm/metacity-2.14.3-r1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking metacity-2.14.3.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking metacity-2.14.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/metacity-2.14.3-r1/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                                                           [ ok ] * Applying metacity-2.14.0-focus-new-windows.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: metacity-2.14.0-focus-new-windows.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/metacity/files/metacity-2.14.0-focus-new-windows.patch )

```

Ciao, Fede

----------

## Onip

io mi sono smazzato tutto il thread su bugzilla di gnome linkato da shogun_panda e mi pare che la patch sia gia' applicata a partire proprio da metacity 2.14.3 . E' la cosa che mi ha convinto ad aggiornare, infatti sto postando da links adesso!

Byez

EDIT: Aggiornamento appena concluso, non sembrano esserci problemi, ma sono 10 minuti che lo uso. solo un paio di cosette che non vanno.

Occhio ai programmi di avvi sessione, a me li ha cancellati tutti

----------

## federico

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io mi sono sazzato tutto il thread su bugzilla di gnome linkato da shogun_panda e mi pare che la patch sia gia' applicata a partire proprio da metacity 2.14.3

 

Si, pare di si, meno male.

Fede

----------

## CarloJekko

mha... io stò usando gnome da quando era hard masked... ma non mi ha mai dat problemi... anzi è più veloce e scattante del 2.12...

gnome rocks!!

----------

## lucapost

ciao a tutti su un nuovo utente gentoo, ho un probelma con gnome!!! in questi giorni ho aggiornato tutto il sistema 'emerge -uD world' ed in questo momento ho tutti i pacchetti aggiornati. Questo è il mio notebook:

```
AsusA6V ~ # uname -a

Linux AsusA6V 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #6 PREEMPT Tue May 16 01:02:47 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GNU/Linux

```

Il problema è il seguente: avvio il notebook e tutto procede correttamente fino alla schermata di login ( in /etc/rc.conf ho DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" eXSESSION="Gnome"),

se accedo come root tutto procede alla grande ed il sistema funge correttamente, ma se provo ad accedere come utente normale il caricamento di gnome si blocca, o meglio lo schermo rimane piantato sulla schermata azzurra con la freccetta del mouse che si muove a mio piacimento! Unica soluzione è ctrl+alt+backspace per riavviare X.

Questo è  /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

#   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

#   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option   "XkbLayout" "it"

   Option   "XkbVariant" "basic"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

      SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Qualcuno può darmi una mano?

Luca

----------

## Cerberos86

Benvenuto nel forum ma non penso questo sia il posto giusto per il post, almeno che tu non abbia installato Gnome 2.14, che ritengo alquanto improbabile dato che ci sono diversi pacchetti da smascherare... Il mio consiglio è di aprire un altro post con le stesse info, xorg.conf linkato a parte e magari un log di xorg...

Tornando INtopic secondo voi è il caso di provarlo anche su ppc...? Basta lavorare di portage.keywords o serve altro...?

Ciao a tutti

----------

## lucapost

anzi, mi correggo subito: alla schermata di login ci arrivo sempre, ma poi sia da root che dautente normale funziona quando vuole, non ci capisco nulla!!!

Help me!!!

----------

## lucapost

gnome è il 2.14!!! cmq vabbè apro un'altro post...

----------

## Onip

@lucapost

nella tua home ci dovrebbe essere un file .xsession-errors prova a vedere lì cosa c'è scitto, che errori da gnome

Byez

----------

## unz

Entra in una vc [CTRL+ALT+F1] e prova a dare startx a mano, invece che far partire xdm/gdm. Sia da root che da utente. Poi torna nella vc [CTRL+ALT+F1] e vedi che errori ci sono. Per tornare a gnome [CTRL+ALT+F7]

----------

